

3.5 hours of meetings with investors for Startup Riot winners - sanjayparekh
http://stage.startupriot.com/seattle-2011

======
sanjayparekh
So this news is already old. The top winner now get eight 30 minute meetings.
So 4 hours of meetings with investors. More to come!

